# Neue Rezepte lernen



## ofnadown (8. März 2013)

Hallo wie funktioniert das mit den neuen Lederrezepten. Hat da schon jemand Erfahrung gemacht und was muß ich dafür herstellen, das ich ein neues Rezept lerne. Danke im vorraus für die Info.


----------



## Dagonzo (8. März 2013)

Also ich kann jetzt einfach mal nur aus Sicht eines Juwe sprechen, die anderen Chars dauern noch.^^ Da sind drei Rezepte gedroppt innerhalb eines Tages und noch nicht mal auf der neuen Insel.


----------



## ofnadown (8. März 2013)

na mit schneider hab ich auch drei bekommen


----------



## ofnadown (8. März 2013)

So neue Rezepte lernt man über Pracht der Schuppen und Pracht des Leders. Braucht man jeweils 20 von exotischer Leder bzw. Prismatische Schuppen. Nachteil ist, die teilen sich zusammen die CD. Hoffe konnte helfen mit der Info


----------

